# Help! Can you fix possessive or aggressive toy behavior with other dogs?



## Tucker08 (Jul 13, 2011)

I really need some advice! I have a 2 1/2 year old golden who has some issues when it comes to toys or sticks. It doesnt matter if it is his toys or sticks..or another dogs toys or sticks. He wants them all. He has only lashed out 3-4 times when he was between 9 months and 1.5 years because I keep him away from these situations now and he listens good so he stays away from it. Also, he is only like this with other dogs. Never with a human.

Is this aggression or possession/guarding resources? And is there a way to train him to be better around other dogs with toys? I would love to get a puppy but puppies need chew toys and I dont know how tucker would do? Read below for some more background info..

It started when he was about 9 months old when playing with other older dogs..who were very well behaved and always shared their toys. For some reason when they were playing..he just snapped at the other dogs. One time him and another dog were playing with a big tree branch on the ground, both tugging, and Tucker lunged at the other dog. I had to pull him off but the other dog was not hurt at all..but looked like aggression.

Another time he was swimming with dogs, throwing sticks to bring back, and he would drop his stick and go after the dog with the other stick.

At the dog park, he is great with other dogs! Loves jumping around and playing and if he doesnt like what another dog is doing to him..will give the normal signs. Not aggressive. When I see someone bring out their toys I make sure just to stay away and luckily, my Tucker does very well with the "leave it" command. 
Also..he doesnt really care about balls..mainly sticks and bigger toys. 

Help!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I found the book, Mine! by Jean Donaldson was very useful both in theory and methods to work on possession aggression.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Sally's Mom said:


> I found the book, Mine! by Jean Donaldson was very useful both in theory and methods to work on possession aggression.


 
Awesome advice... I have this book too and it is really easy to understand and is good for helping shed light on the dog's behavior as well as how to address the problem.


----------



## Tucker08 (Jul 13, 2011)

Thank You both! Just ordered it!


----------

